# New to Raccoon Trapping



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey everybody..I tried to do a bit of research the past few days so I would not flood the forums with the questions that so many of you answer on a daily basis..

I just purchased a half dozen 1 1/2 coilsprings and my buddy has been guiding me a bit as to what to do in order to prep them for the season. My target species will be raccoon. I was hoping somebody could give me a blow by blow as to what needs to be done in order to prep the traps for this season. (washing, dyeing, waxing, tuning etc.) They are currently sitting in a bucket of soapy water.. lol
Thanks for any and all help. - Nick


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Will these traps be used in the water or on dryland?


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

They will be used mainly on dry land. 
My other quick question I'm having difficulty with is finding cables. Approximatelty how much do I need and of what gauge for my six traps? I have checked TSC, and Menards so far and that stuff is pricey!

For those of you who have viewed this I will be posting a compilation of the info I have found in books and online for a step by step how to for prepping traps..hopefully it will help somebody else along the way after me and possibly make it a sticky? Thanks, Nick


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You only need to wax your traps if you are going to be trapping dry land. If they are really rusty you can dye them with log wood dye. As far as **** trapping goes I think the set up of the trap is more important than if the trap was treated or not. I use 1.5 coils on my **** line and all of my dry land **** traps are set up with #2 springs, machine chain, extra swivels and a shock spring. Once you know the basics of **** trapping it's not hard to get a **** to step on your trap pan. Holding him though is a different matter and that's where the set up of the trap becomes important.



stolenbase said:


> My other quick question I'm having difficulty with is finding cables. Approximatelty how much do I need and of what gauge for my six traps?


What are the cables for?


----------

